
Unboxing Data Science - joaomdmoura
http://joaomdmoura.com/articles/unboxing-data-science-chapter-i
======
reallymental
With so many MOOC's about, the question "why should I read YOUR specific blog
?" still remains.

\- Is it your CV (your portfolio to the outside world) ?

\- Did you stumble/are stumbling across something that you didn't find many
answers to ?

\- Did you find a better path than the beaten one?

I've not found any of the above reasons, hence I've not blogged. Maybe I'm
wrong.

~~~
minimaxir
On my own blog, whenever I do a data science writeup, I make sure to do it on
a topic _that hasn 't been done before_, with explicit detail and open-sourced
code.

...this has had the consequence of getting no pageviews since it removes the
mystique of data science. :\

~~~
reallymental
I just had a look at your NCAA visualisation. It was great, and just like your
description, not something everyone would search for. So what?

It's super interesting, BECAUSE it's the first time I'm seeing those stats in
the form of a 'heatmap'.

You're optimising for quality. And I just happen to think that's right.

Cookie cutter data intro's that walk you through installing anaconda....& and
end up with some plt.plot(x,y) might gather some views. But they don't add
anything to the ambient noise in the room.

They only encourage the (I'm assuming beginner) blogger to publicise their
future work, as they've now experienced 'blogging'.

That's the only good outcome I see.

Perhaps I'm wrong.

~~~
minimaxir
Thanks for the compliment on that post! It's true I optimize for quality, but
pageviews are good too!

Ideally I'd optimize for a weighted average between the two, but it's tricky
without playing a bit dirty.

------
joaomdmoura
Jus published the send chapter of it, now getting further into the details
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16867424](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16867424)

